# 9-19 Offshore Pensacola Need 2



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Heading out Wednesday 9-19 from Shoreline in Gulf Breeze, meet at 0700 to load up not waiting past 0720 for stragglers. Trip will be primarily for jigging Amberjack, maybe drop some bait for some Grouper and troll for a king or two on the way back in. Plan to be back at the dock between 1500-1600. Would be nice to be able to take the boat somewhere near the dock to clean it so I'm not cleaning it alone in Navarre. I have a 165 quart cooler and fish boxes on the boat for our catch.

Target: Amberjack, Black/Mingo Snapper, Grouper, King, Spanish
Planned range: 22-25nm S of Pensacola, if rough seas then we'll stay within 10nm and hit close to shore structures.

Generally will run $150 total to be split for a trip like this, covers gas/oil, will try to catch live bait, bottled water.

You should bring: motion sickness options if needed, food, drinks, your own rod/reel and tackle (try to have gear ready before we launch), saltwater fishing license, hat, shades, and if you will a bag or 2 of ice. A cooler to leave in your vehicle to take your catch home is recommended.

If you have questions please ask away.


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I believe I found my extra 2, if anybody else is interested you are welcome to leave your name and number and I'll give you a call if something comes up.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i am interested but i can only go play on the weekends. i live in navarre i am in the military and i have been fishing fresh water, i grew up fishing in michigan for salmon and steelhead, and saltwater my whole life. i have my own gear and all that good stuff. my name is josh my number is 850 217 0760 give me a call when you wanna go out or PM me


----------

